# Trying remove blades from deck



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a CC LT 1022 and the nuts that hold the blades in place are stuck. I've sprayed them a few times with PB Blaster and I when I turn them with my breaker bar, both the nut and the spindle moves. I can't free the nut. I may just have to take my deck in somewhere and have someone use an impact driver, but I'm hoping you guys might have a few tricks to try first. Thanks in advance. - Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ratchet down strap from the end of a blade to the spindle of the next blade or a block of wood. Apply heat if you can with the deck upside down.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Tractor Beam said,and you may need add length of pipe..cheater bar..for more pull.


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I am using using a cheater (breaker) bar, so I have plenty of pull. I block the blade up with a 2x4. I can get the nut to turn, but the problem is that the threaded bolt turns simultaneously with the nut. So, in actuality the nut is stuck on the bolt even though I am able to turn it. I have a heat gun, so I will see if applying heat will help.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Heat helps but I'm afraid that a heat gun is too small. Gonna need something a lot closer to a torch.

Another approach is to use a large nut buster/spliter and try and split the nut and replace with a new one upon reassembly.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You want to be careful on this one - i sliced my finger open when my socket slipped on reassembling a deck- i wear heavy leather gloves now.

Usually even the most stubborn nut will come loose , try holding back on the pulley side with a c clamp - the impact driver /heat should work as a last resort - you might want to replace the nuts anyway upon reassembly - id also suggest using some never sieze - it definitely helps taking them apart the next time.


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. I'll give it another go around. Good tips on the gloves. I always use those in these type of situations. I'll pick up some never seize too!


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

If you can acquire an impact wrench it is your quickest solution.


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Gotta love neighbors with cool tools that I do not possess. Borrowed an impact wrench and the nuts came off without much difficulty. Applied never seize before installing the new blades, and now I'm good to go. Thanks again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ranger481vs said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yes, I am using using a cheater (breaker) bar, so I have plenty of pull. I block the blade up with a 2x4. I can get the nut to turn, but the problem is that the threaded bolt turns simultaneously with the nut. So, in actuality the nut is stuck on the bolt even though I am able to turn it. I have a heat gun, so I will see if applying heat will help.



An impact wrench is usually a life saver...


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey All, I had a thought reading this post. Does that deck just use a round hole in the blade where it would allow the nut and spindle to turn? It may be just that I am ignorant (wouldn't be the first time) but all the decks I have ever encountered had some sort of positive engagement with the spindle from the blade, whether it be a star pattern or double D etc....???? My sponge is ready to absorb some knowledge!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Hey All, I had a thought reading this post. Does that deck just use a round hole in the blade where it would allow the nut and spindle to turn? It may be just that I am ignorant (wouldn't be the first time) but all the decks I have ever encountered had some sort of positive engagement with the spindle from the blade, whether it be a star pattern or double D etc....???? My sponge is ready to absorb some knowledge!



Some do have the star pattern, etc but some just have a round circle, and theres nothing to help keep the blade from turning/slipping while you try to loosin it..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on which manufacturer made the tractor- most MTD's have a cast blade adapter that uses two small bolts , one on each side of the main bolt- my dynamarks have a actual cradle that the blade sits in and only one bolt holds it on( so do my craftsmans)- my weedeater has the star pattern that locks the blade in place when its tightened down.


----------

